# Exercise Ball Workouts?



## Sparklevixen81 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have an exercise ball that I purchased from my Physical Therapist to  help with my at home therapy routines. I am looking to gain tone and muscle strength overall. Does anyone have a book or dvd or know something about workouts with the exercise balls? thanks!


----------



## AimeeEm (Mar 27, 2006)

There should be workouts on the web that you can print out -- free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use an exercise ball for doing squats: I put the ball on the wall behind my back, then with a barbell (with whatever amount of weights I do) on the back of my shoulders I do 4 x 10 full squats.

Awesome for the butt and thighs!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 27, 2006)

The best book I have come across for ball workouts is one by Dr. Liz Applegate called *Bounce Your Body Beautiful*. Denise Austin has a similar one with balls and bands, but IMHO it isn't as good or as contributive to overall general health. hah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The exercises seem simple and relatively easy but you feel it the next day and as you are hopping in and out of the car. ^_^ 

I'm starting up again after an exercise break (hah) and I combine ball work outs with cardio and weights. I find that the ball workouts help stabilize me when I'm running and lifting. The overall toning (less jiggle when running!) is a nice perk too. ^_^

Here's a link to the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/076...Fencoding=UTF8


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Reference for muscle groups worked:

1. Deltoid, biceps, triceps, core stabilizers
2. Gluteal group (this is a great butt exercise!)
3. Core stabilizers (abdominals mainly)
4. Core stabilizers (abs)
5. Gluteal and abdominal groups
6. Gluteal and abdominal groups
7. Obliques (outer abdominal muslces)
8. Core stablizers, gluteal group

Thanks again to Shimmer for these awesome demos!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Reference for muscle groups worked:

1. Deltoid, biceps, triceps, core stabilizers
2. Gluteal group (this is a great butt exercise!)
3. Core stabilizers (abdominals mainly)
4. Core stabilizers (abs)
5. Gluteal and abdominal groups
6. Gluteal and abdominal groups
7. Obliques (outer abdominal muslces)
8. Core stablizers, gluteal group

Thanks again to Shimmer for these awesome demos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That last one ( 8 ) is also really really really good for the lower transverse abominal muscles, which as in my case, pulls a csection tummy back where it's supposed to be and really works those muscles


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Shimmer - absolutely! I am glad to hear you are aware of this. Many, many women come to me and complain that after thousnds of crunches, they still have a little "pot belly"! Transverse abdominus is such a hard muscle to work because of the nature of the fibres. The transverse abdominus is the innermost abdominal muscle that really "holds it all in". 

Thanks so much for this demo. I generally use planking (a similar isotonic exercise, without a ball and movement) to work the TA. 






 I'm super glad to have you on board!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Women generally don't know (and this is no denigration of anyone) that it doesn't matter how many crunches you do, those only work the 'fourpack' so to speak, it's those lower muscles basically between the hipbones that have to be worked to hold the tum in.

Not to mention the fact that cardio is an integral part of any exercise regime with the focus of showcasing 'abs'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm glad to be here


----------



## mitsukai (May 8, 2006)

great link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wattage - i loove planks. my mom makes me do those. do you do them still or with leg raises too?

my other favorite is russian twists -http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Russian+Twist - i do it without holding my feet under something though, and with a 5lb-10lb medicine ball in my hands. great for core balance


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_great link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wattage - i loove planks. my mom makes me do those. do you do them still or with leg raises too?

my other favorite is russian twists -http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Russian+Twist - i do it without holding my feet under something though, and with a 5lb-10lb medicine ball in my hands. great for core balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh isn't planking the best!! I swear it's the only exercise I can still do that makes me sore the next day!

With leg raises? Girl, you have some sweet coordination! I try sometimes, although I usually fall on my face! Haha, hence the reason I only plank in the privacy of my own home!


----------



## mitsukai (May 8, 2006)

hahaha i hate doing them with leg raises, its sooo hard. i can do them sometimes, but usually after 4 or 5 i kinda fall over :O but they're awesome soo.. practice makes perfect? LOL


----------

